# thoughts on keeping geckos...



## TheBoxTroll (Aug 6, 2018)

Hi all, first time on the forum so go easy on me 

I'm soon to come into possession of a 90 x 60 x 120 cm (height, depth, and width respectively) terrarium and was thinking some geckos would look nice in it. I did some research and couldn't really find what I was looking for, so I have some questions:

Can I house multiple geckos in an enclosure, if so, how many in the one I'm getting and what would be an ideal species for it?
And...
If geckos are out of the question, what other nice looking reptiles (aside from snakes) could I put in such an enclosure?

Thanks,
Ryan.


----------



## Sdaji (Aug 6, 2018)

That's a monster enclosure for geckoes. They're going to get lost in there and it'll be difficult to feed them properly.

Looking for the right animal to fit a particular enclosure is a topsy-turvy way of doing things. Thing about what you really want to keep and then work out what you need to give it. You'd need to set it up differently, including with different electrical fittings, for various different animals, but something that size could be used for various large pythons, frilled-dragons or other large arboreal dragons, medium sized arboreal monitors, small possums, ferrets, birds...


----------



## TheBoxTroll (Aug 6, 2018)

Sdaji said:


> That's a monster enclosure for geckoes. They're going to get lost in there and it'll be difficult to feed them properly.
> 
> Looking for the right animal to fit a particular enclosure is a topsy-turvy way of doing things. Thing about what you really want to keep and then work out what you need to give it. You'd need to set it up differently, including with different electrical fittings, for various different animals, but something that size could be used for various large pythons, frilled-dragons or other large arboreal dragons, medium sized arboreal monitors, small possums, ferrets, birds...



Cheers for the advice,
I thought that might the case with it being too big. Unfortunately the enclosure size is non-negotiable, any ideas on what kinds of dragons or monitors would be comfortable in that sized case?


----------



## Sdaji (Aug 7, 2018)

To be frank, I'm reluctant to give advice which I believe will be used to do something in the wrong way.


----------

